# Were to get stuff for scrapping



## rinaldss (Dec 30, 2014)

hi all.
so im pretty new to this scrapping, so i had a question were do you all get those suff.
for now i found a page in facebook unfortunately it's only for Latvians from Riga like myself so it's good for me.
About that page i found, so people there are just giving stuff away for FREE working whit some small damage.
This is my first day there and i got already VHS player with no remote and one old PC with no HDD both working and maybe i will get a serverPC.
what are your thoughts about this page i found and about items i got and should i scrap them or sell?


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 30, 2014)

I guess unless you find other guys from Latvia on the board, you will need to learn from the posts about e-scrap and then decide yourself, what works best in your country. Maybe you can make a deal with PC repairing shops and IT system counselors. Scrap yards could be interesting, too.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 30, 2014)

If you can sell components or complete devices then you are going to earn a lot more than you would get by scrapping it and in shorter time.
If you are doing this for earning money then the fastest way to turn gold scrap into money is to sell the scrap on ebay, there uninformed people pay ridiculous money, thinking the scrap contains a lot of gold.

A VHS would contain very little precious metals, a little more in the computer but you still need many before you can start refine any gold.

Göran


----------



## rinaldss (Dec 30, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> If you can sell components or complete devices then you are going to earn a lot more than you would get by scrapping it and in shorter time.
> If you are doing this for earning money then the fastest way to turn gold scrap into money is to sell the scrap on ebay, there uninformed people pay ridiculous money, thinking the scrap contains a lot of gold.
> 
> A VHS would contain very little precious metals, a little more in the computer but you still need many before you can start refine any gold.
> ...



so i got that pc it had two CD readers one was writable and one DVD reader old 64Mb video card and old AMD processor 2.8 Gzh so what i wanted to know does people buy such old pc parts? or is it for scrapping? 
because i have no clue still 
just looked in ebay people sell stuff like that but price is just ridiculously high for old video card like that and that make me confused can i sell it or that is just people trying to sell stuff for ridiculously high prices


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 30, 2014)

You have to check the completed auctions to find out what really sells. There are many people that puts out huge amounts of old hardware and probably only sell one in a hundred. But for the company that runs a critical system on an old computer the price could look like a bargain when compared to the cost for a large machine standing still.

Then you should check your local market in Estonia. There must be some local auction site like ebay where you can sell lower value stuff to keep down freight cost.

When I have time I sell a lot of stuff online. The biggest things via local advertises or just keeping my eyes open. People in my vicinity know nowadays that I have a lot of older technological stuff and asks me when they are looking for something. I actually sold a VHS to my boss a week ago, he wanted to digitize all his old VHS tapes but didn't have a player any longer. I got it two weeks ago as scrap from the university when I modernized a classroom on another job. So I got paid twice, first to remove it and then for selling it. 8) 

To decide what things are worth for you, you should check where you can sell scrap and for which prizes and in what volumes. Then consider the time it takes to dismantle and sort and you will get a picture of what you could earn. And last compare it with the time and prize to sell it as it is.
Since this will vary for everyone we will always come to different conclusions of what to scrap, refine or sell.

Personally I would probably scrap and refine both the computer and the VHS, but in the end you have to make the call your self.

Göran


----------



## rinaldss (Dec 30, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> You have to check the completed auctions to find out what really sells. There are many people that puts out huge amounts of old hardware and probably only sell one in a hundred. But for the company that runs a critical system on an old computer the price could look like a bargain when compared to the cost for a large machine standing still.
> 
> Then you should check your local market in Estonia. There must be some local auction site like ebay where you can sell lower value stuff to keep down freight cost.
> 
> ...



thats what i wanted to hear, so basically it is up to me what to do with all i get 
Many thanks to you


----------



## nickvc (Dec 30, 2014)

Remember what sells in one country might not in another and the other way round, we can't tell what things are worth in Latvia or how much money you need to survive, the basis for many members making money are the base metals so don't discount those while looking around for values.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=7735&hilit=my+new+advertising


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 30, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> Then you should check your local market in Estonia. There must be some local auction site like ebay where you can sell lower value stuff to keep down freight cost.


Of course I meant Latvia. I should really know since I have some of this silver at home...


 and 


1 solidus Riga 1643 and 1/24 taler 1647 from Livonia.

No, I'm not going to refine these silver coins. 8) 

Göran


----------



## rinaldss (Dec 31, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > Then you should check your local market in Estonia. There must be some local auction site like ebay where you can sell lower value stuff to keep down freight cost.
> ...



wow those are some nice looking coins 8) 
how did you get them?


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 31, 2014)

rinaldss said:


> wow those are some nice looking coins 8)
> how did you get them?


I bought them online on various auction sites. I have always collected coins and ten years ago I started a collection of Swedish possessional coins. As you know, Riga and a large part of the Baltic states was once part of the Swedish empire.
I have made a site about those coins, http://www.home.neab.net/gandalf/coins/possessions/ where I show off my collection. It's in Swedish but any coin marked with a * is in my collection.
It's a nice hobby and I learn a lot of history along the way. It's also an investment with a better return than a savings account and a lot more fun than numbers in an account.

Göran


----------



## rinaldss (Jan 1, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> rinaldss said:
> 
> 
> > wow those are some nice looking coins 8)
> ...



this is quite interesting, for me hobbies is going around with metal detector search through old war fronts and old houses or when i don't have much time then just on the beach


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 1, 2015)

There are a lot of coins from this period in time that is found by metal detectors in the Baltic states. There were a large find a couple of years ago with thousands of Swedish copper coins from 17'th century and sometimes there are auction lots on ebay with hundreds of small shillings from that time.

Göran


----------



## rinaldss (Jan 1, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> There are a lot of coins from this period in time that is found by metal detectors in the Baltic states. There were a large find a couple of years ago with thousands of Swedish copper coins from 17'th century and sometimes there are auction lots on ebay with hundreds of small shillings from that time.
> 
> Göran



by the way happy new year 
yeah but i haven't found any only thing i found with value was award medal for fireman from about 1920 and i found it in my garden while testing detector


----------



## nickviman (Jan 19, 2016)

I usually find my scrap on the curb because I live in a populated area where trash collection is quite consistent. though I have not found a good way to process the boards without upsetting my parents mainly due to legal and property concerns due to being an American chemist. they both are not liking chemical processes and I don't have the space necessary for an incineration setup. so the best idea I found so far was to either dissolve the plastic on the circuit boards and strip the solvent i.e. DMSO with vacuum distillation then mechanically separating the steel and other lower value metals as I am mainly after more valuable metals due to the lack of space. though I will be able to make an electrical arc furnace once I get some 8 gauge wire to finish up since I started a month ago following the random projects series on grant Thompsons channel.


----------

